# Turners Magic



## Rangertrek (Jan 18, 2009)

Any comments on Turners Magic - a laquer finish polish.  I was wondering if other turners use this for pens.  How does it hold up, etc.  It is advertised as 'friction' polish.  Thanks for any comments.  I always like to get the opinions on this site prior to trying someting new.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 18, 2009)

It holds up better than shellac based friction polishes but it still is nowhere near the durability of CA, enduro, poly, plexi, or lacquer.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 18, 2009)

Turner's Magic holds up really well considering what it is.  I have been carrying a black walnut cigar pen finished with Turner's Magic for the last two years and the sheen hasn't noticeably diminished.  My guess is a properly finished Turner's Magic finish will last through at least 3 years of daily use.  It's important that you follow the directions and use the shellac sealer to fill in the pores before using the lacquer to achieve a high sheen.

For comparison, if the pen were finished with Hut Crystal Coat or other shellac/wax friction finish, the gloss or sheen would have lasted less than 1/2 a year.

Keep in mind that the best that Turner's Magic can achieve is a high sheen.  Woodwrite's use of the "Super Gloss" label is highly misleading.  It can never reach a shiny gloss the way Crystal Coat can.  Still it will maintain that high sheen for a long time, whereas Crystal Coat will lose not only the initial high gloss, but also the high sheen in a matter of a few months.

I have not experience with Mylands.

Steve


----------



## epson (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the same experience as Steve, Only that I have some pens from 5 years that are still holding-up.


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Jan 18, 2009)

*Turner's Magic*

I have had excellent results with the Turner's Magic. I've been using it about a year so I can't comment on the durability of it any farther than that. I get a super high gloss with all my pens if I use multiple coats at each step. I sand thru 600 on most of my woods and then put 6 coats of the sealer, 4 coats of the semi-gloss and 2 coats of the ultra gloss. My finish is as glossy and deep as any of my CA finishes. On the woods that are course grain I will MM to 12000 and that usually smooths them out, occasionally I will have to fill the grain with thin CA (in that case I usually finish it out with CA). Every now and then I get the circles in the finish that look like I haven't sanded cross grain enough in the initial sanding process (that is not the case, I eliminate all the circles in my initial sanding), I have found that the use of 0000 steel wool between steps will eliminate these. I check for this with a magnifying glass between steps (these old tired eyes).:good:


----------



## Skye (Jan 18, 2009)

oldcaptainrusty said:


> I sand thru 600 on most of my woods and then put 6 coats of the sealer, 4 coats of the semi-gloss and 2 coats of the ultra gloss.



Is it worth the trouble of putting down 12 coats of it, rather than two or three coats of CA?


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll keep it simple, I like it.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 19, 2009)

*Comments Appreciated*

I appreciate all the comments to my original inquiry.  As always, the forum has good information.  I will probably give this product a try and see how it works for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine just came in the mail today.  I can't wait to get home from work and give it a whirl.  I'm sick to death of fighting the CA finishing process.  I'm going to take it nice and slow, but hope to have some photos up soon of the Turner's Magic finish.


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 24, 2009)

*TM*

Since I originally asked this question, I have used TM on numerous pens and am very happy with the finish.  I apply 3-4 coats of the sealer and then 4-6 coats of the gloss.  I have a shine that looks good, it finishes quick and my customers like the feel of the finish better than CA.  Of course, some like the CA better.
Anyway, I will be using this product on most of my pens.  It is an acceptabel alternative to CA.


----------



## JOEHILL7 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Where to buy*

Where can you purcase turners magic?
Thanks joe


----------



## jkeithrussell (Mar 25, 2009)

JOEHILL7 said:


> Where can you purcase turners magic?
> Thanks joe


 

http://www.woodwriteltd.com/turnmagi.htm

You have to call in the order.  I don't know of anyone else who carries it.


----------

